# Missing Shadow



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What beautiful pics of your most special friend. There is something so wise and all knowing with those senior faces. And how blessed you were to have him for over 16 years. However, I well know that no matter how long we have them, it's never long enough. Please don't second guess yourself. The decision you made was done with much love, and that Shadow knew. As my vet told me, "Better a day to soon, than an hour too late". It's a most unselfish act of love to put our feelings aside and do what is best for our friends.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for you loss of your handsome sugar faced Shadow. 16 years is amazing and I'm sure he stuck it out as long as he could for your sake. The loss of a beloved dog is such a hard thing and something non dog people can never seem to understand. I do hope when the time is right you open your home to another golden friend. I did after the loss of my Arby and it was the best decision I ever made.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweet old face... it's never easy having to lose an old friend like that, but don't doubt yourself, you did what was best for him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Shadow was. 16 years is a long time...but as others have said, its never long enough. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Shadow...what a beautiful boy...and you can see the intelligence in his eyes.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Shadow had amazing eyes! I've never seen that color in a golden before, they're absolutely beautiful.

It's always hard thinking of our lost friends, but the memories I have of Carmella always bring a smile to my face. I'm sure Shadow does the same for you.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

_ I hurt for you so much....just looking at his pics is to love him & know how much love he gave. _


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can tell by looking at that third picture of Shadow how perceptive he was. I know you miss him very much. The hurt will lessen with time, but it will never go away. I am sorry for your loss. How fortunate you were to have Shadow with you for more than 16 years.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Shadow was sure a handsome fellow. I love his eyes, beautiful. So sorry for the loss of your beloved friend.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I'm sure that many of us have questioned ourselves after we have had to make the hardest decision of all - I know I have, but deep in your heart you know that you did what was best for your boy, and at the end of the day that is the most important thing.

By letting these dogs into our hearts, we know that one day we are going to have to face the heartache and pain of losing them, but it is because we love them so much we are able to find it in us to let them go peacefully and painlessly to the bridge.

Run free Shadow and sleep softly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

What a beautiful boy Shadow is and what a beautiful life you two had together.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godslove Always


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing those beautiful pictures of Shadow. Our seniors seem to have such a wise, understanding, all-knowing look in their eyes that set them apart.

I'm sorry for your loss. Even though Shadow lived a long life, it's never long enough for us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful boy and how fortunate you were to enjoy him for over 16 years. Having recently gone through the painful decision I understand your feelings all too well and I think Penny and Maggie's Mom's vets thoughts are very comforting.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

James, Shadow will always be with you. Please don't second guess yourself. It's obvious you gave shadow a wonderful life on earth and a very peaceful passing. I had to let my girl of 20 years go last Sept. and I know just how you feel. 
Just think of the great years you had with Shadow!


----------



## James T (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and kind words.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry for your loss, Your picutures of Shadow made me think of my old friend who cross his bridge 4 yrs ago


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is so very hard, to not have them with us, any longer, i know, i miss spencer, so much, those sweet white face's.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

James, Shadow was a beautiful boy, and I know how difficult it is to let them go. MySweet Candy was also w/me for over 16 yrs and I miss her daily. I will grieve Candy till the day we meet again. A piece of our heart is there for them and they'll never be replaced.
I did just adopt Kylie, and she didn't replace Candy, my heart was just able to take a piece of her in it .
Run free sweet Shadow, Candy is giving you kisses at the Rainbow Bridge. Nancy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sixteen years together is so amazing but I know we grieve them so much no matter how long we had them with us.
Treasure those memories and you will see him again, I believe.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy he was. No, you will never forget him and no matter how many dogs are in your life in the future, you will always love and miss him. How lucky you were to have him so long. that is almost unheard of when it comes to goldens.


----------

